# Can't reset the Edited attribute



## nigelw34 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm experimenting with Lightroom CC (cloudy) as a step-up from Apple Photos having started to get into photography. I don't think I need the sophisticated features of Classic and has cloudy has the advantage of being easier to keep sync'd across multiple devices (I have a desktop, laptop & ipad).
So I've researched a workflow that involves flags & ratings which all works as expected. One extra attribute that would be useful is to filter on is which photos I have edited. There is an Edited filter attribute which is great, but once you've edited a photo I can't find anyway to reset it. I've tried all the reset options in the ios version of LrCC and also on the desktop version (restore to original). Doesn't matter what I try the photo is still appears as having the edited attribute.
Any thoughts/ideas much appreciated.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 26, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. 
I just tries a reset ("Reset to Original" and "Show Original") using Lightroom for the desktop.  I then searched for the same image in Lightroom Classic.  Both image views were up to date and the same.  It was almost instantaneous even though the edit adjustments had to go from the Lightroom Cloudy to the Cloud and sync back to Lightroom Classic   I found the same image on my iPhone and it was back to the original.
Are you sure sync is on and the sync status is up to date Also make sure that syncing has not been paused on one or more of your devices.


----------



## nigelw34 (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks for trying this for me. Unfortunately the problem is slightly different from what you've tried. I can reset the image to the original without any problem on all devices. Eg I can import an image, apply an edit (which is sync'd across devices) and then restore the orginal (which again is sync'd across my devices.
However if I perform these steps and then run a search for edited images by pressing the funnel icon and choosing 'edited' from the list  on the iphone Lr app the (now restored original) image is still listed in the search results filtered for edited images.

I'm wondering whether an edited date field is being set when I apply the edit, but it is then not reset/removed when I restore the original image?
Thanks again for the assistance.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 26, 2019)

I think what you are seeing is normal and correct. RAW files will always have some basic editing applied because you can’t convert to RGB without applying some basic edits. Edit history is tracked, so resetting to original is an edit history step. So “unedited” filter is probably only useful for just imported JPEGs or similar. You can expect the same response in Lightroom Classic which is the only place that I have used that filter for the same disappointing result


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 26, 2019)

Cletus,
Raw files show as unedited in Classic until you actually apply an edit. Pushing the Reset All button in the Quick Develop panel changes them back to 'unedited'. 

I don't know how things work in the Cloudy Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 26, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I don't know how things work in the Cloudy Lightroom.


It works exactly as the OP describes, i.e. the complete opposite to the way that Classic works. So it's either a strange design choice or a bug, either way it would be worth putting in  a bug report (using the link at the top of the page) and making specfic reference to the different ways that Cloudy and Classic behave.


----------



## nigelw34 (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks Jim for confirming that this is a design flaw/bug. I’ll raise bug report as you suggest.
As a workaround I’ll manually use a keyword/flag to indicate if I’ve edited a photo as restoring the original is likely to be a rare event.


----------

